# Destin/ Navarre Beach, Florida??



## aggieraf (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone fished this area before? 

Im going down for a family vacation and wanted to do some fishing. Was thinking about fishing the beach in the AM. Wont have access to a boat but I will have a kayak for the bay (Santa Rosa Sound). 

Any advice anyone can give me would be awesome. What should I be looking for? Whats best to use? Is it similar to Galveston Bay complex?

Thanks


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

we just returned from Destin. i took the boat and fished the bay. two trips and not even a bite. they've had 20" of rain and that's a ton of fresh water with overflowing ponds on golf courses. we went offshore one day with limited luck, found some artificial reefs that held fish, but no trophy's. saw some guys fishing the surf late in the afternoon and catching skipjacks. pretty sure that's my last trip to Destin---too many people! on a good note, we went to Pt St Joe to do some scallop diving and had a ball, got lots of delicious scallops. if you want to try it go to Presnell's marina and rent or charter a pontoon boat. you only have to go about 1000 yds from the launch. all you need is a mask and snorkle.


----------



## wgrundy (Jan 14, 2013)

You'll find good grass flats on the sound side of the National Seashore west of Navarre Beach. Great spot for kayaking. Google earth is a good resource to use to find the shallower water.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Go fish on the pier. Use a big spinning rod to put out live baits (caught on sabiki rigs around the pier) and fish for kingfish and whatever else.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Brian Castille said:


> Go fish on the pier. Use a big spinning rod to put out live baits (caught on sabiki rigs around the pier) and fish for kingfish and whatever else.


X2 on the Pier,ext door to the Ramada Inn, far eastside of Destin next door to USAF base)

Plus, while you are there, go eat at Fudpuckers. It is a beach house on a moat filled with gaters. Food is EXCELLENT, the place is gritty down to earth. Alligator Museum with some really interesting displays.

Got kids with ya....Big Kahuna Water Park....WHAT A BLAST!!!.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Get ya a grouper sammich at the hut close to pier


----------



## mmontal (Nov 6, 2012)

Fish the end of the jetty at coast guard station near crab island.


----------



## egonza013 (Apr 21, 2013)

just got back & did a 8 hr deep sea with swoop party boat. They put you ON TOP of fish. caught about 20 vermillian snapper, a group, & a key west porge. We were by far not the best basket on the boat either. I definately recommend it.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

If surf is low launch your kayak in the gulf. Sabiki live bait and hold on!


----------



## RBO (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't be afraid to kayak the surf. Teaser rig with frozen cigar minnow and stinger hook. Rod in rod holder, very light drag. Fish 100-300 yrds out, steady paddling, slow troll, parallel to the beach.

Caught 4 Kings up to 36 inches in one morning after a guy in Panama City Half Hitch Tackle Store told me about this. 

Same time of year.


----------



## Fishbumatheart (Feb 1, 2009)

I was just there last week, lots of lady fish in the surf. most guy were using Gulp in new penny on a jighead.

went out with a guide in search of tarpon, saw about 15, didnt get hooked up. casted in to a school of ladyfish busting bait about 150 feet off the beach. we were on the gulf side of the school and several fishermen where in waste deep water on the beach side. we were all catching.

i will tell you from the gulf side there were about 4 BT lingering around, most looked about 5 feet long, so watch yourself.


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Aggieraf, did you ever go to Destin? I am "stuck" there late this week and I have a 6 year old that MUST fish. He would love to catch something new (shark, king, mahi, etc) but we don't have to do offshore.

Any tips for a kid trip would be much appreciated.


----------



## kpenglish (Apr 5, 2013)

Fished the surf using sand "fleas"...tiny crabs that you can scoop out of the sand and put on a hook. Apparently the fish, especially pompano, love em. No room in the truck for the kayak last time we went but I shouldve brought it.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Beach there is always full of ladyfish*

Fish the causeways over Santa Rosa sound, lots of big uglys, specs and occasional goliath grouper

Cut ladyfish off the beach out past the third bar will bring lemons and blacktips if you can keep the stingrays off

If you have boat acess as said 300 yards offthe beach trolling ladyfish , pinfish, or small jacks will get hammered -

Spent two weeks there first of June but surf and sound were blown out 25MPH winds for two weekssad3sm


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*Bring your gear*



tbaker said:


> Aggieraf, did you ever go to Destin? I am "stuck" there late this week and I have a 6 year old that MUST fish. He would love to catch something new (shark, king, mahi, etc) but we don't have to do offshore.
> 
> Any tips for a kid trip would be much appreciated.


Tbaker, bring your wadefishing gear to Destin. I will type up a long report of my trip to Orange Beach, AL, which is a little further west, but did fair and fed our group of 9 with the fish I caught for one dinner and another half dinner.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Bayou_Bowhunter said:


> Tbaker, bring your wadefishing gear to Destin. I will type up a long report of my trip to Orange Beach, AL, which is a little further west, but did fair and fed our group of 9 with the fish I caught for one dinner and another half dinner.


PM sent. I am headed to Orange Beach this Saturday. Going to bring some gear. Interested in how/where you caught fish. Thanks.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

RBO said:


> Don't be afraid to kayak the surf. Teaser rig with frozen cigar minnow and stinger hook. Rod in rod holder, very light drag. Fish 100-300 yrds out, steady paddling, slow troll, parallel to the beach.
> 
> Caught 4 Kings up to 36 inches in one morning after a guy in Panama City Half Hitch Tackle Store told me about this.
> 
> Same time of year.


Welcome to 2Cool Thanks for your contribution.


----------

